# LOST: NRS Booties @ picnic rock, Small, Red



## wacky (Apr 16, 2007)

Lost my size small NRS red booties at the filter plant take out beach at picnic rock about 2 weeks ago. They are in good condition.

Thanks! 

[email protected]


----------

